# Best trio in the Nation?



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Many great basketball teams have been based around 3 stars that are all talented but buy into the system and play well together. This season we have some really good trios.
My choices are 
Aldrich, Collins, Henry(Kansas)
Wall, Patterson, Cousins(Kentucky)
Hummel, Johnson, Moore(Purdue)
Scheyer, Singler, N.Smith(Duke)


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'll agree with all of those, especially the second choice.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Cal's Randle-Christopher-Boykin. Not much defense but boy they are fun to watch.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya, thats an underrated one right now, they lost some tough games early on but they are going to be a pretty good team when March rolls around

Which one do you think is the best though?? that was my original question
I think Kentucky takes this but its close between those 4, even though Duke might be the weakest one
Also gotta mention DaSean Butler, Devin Ebanks and Kevin Jones... great frontcourt in West Virginia

Also check out my avie haha


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dont see how UK's trio dont get it. Best numbers in the nation.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Dont see how UK's trio dont get it. Best numbers in the nation.


Yeah, I'd also have to go with Kentucky.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Really? I was expecting people to say Kansas...

What about Hummel, Johnson and Moore against Scheyer, Singler and Smith???
Of course Im not talking about a 3 on 3 game or anything...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd go with Duke over Purdue...Scheyer and Smith are playing so well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> even though Duke might be the weakest one


hahahahaha please watch a duke game


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I think UK/Kansas trio is a wash, i would be estatic with either, i guess you could say UK's has the higher upside. 

I'd take Purdue's trio over Duke's right now. sorry TM. it is very close tho.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Duke's trio is shooting 46% overall and 43% from deep. Purdue's trio is shooting 49% and 31% from deep. Duke's trio has a 2.4-1 assist-TO ratio while Purdue is 1-1. Not even really that close to me.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> hahahahaha please watch a duke game


?????

He said out of those 4 they were the weakest. I don't think that there's anything wrong with saying that.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> Duke's trio is shooting 46% overall and 43% from deep. Purdue's trio is shooting 49% and 31% from deep. Duke's trio has a 2.4-1 assist-TO ratio while Purdue is 1-1. Not even really that close to me.


You're forgetting to mention your favorite stat, defense. I'll take the Purdue trio's defense any day of the week.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Exactly defense for Purdue is on another level
And of course their A/To ratio is higher when 2 of them are guards and Singler is a perimeter oriented forward who is also a pretty good passer
Thats like me using Rebounds and Blocks

Also love how the Purdue guys have been playing with each other since like 10th grade (if not earlier) the chemistry there is amazing


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> Duke's trio is shooting 46% overall and 43% from deep. Purdue's trio is shooting 49% and 31% from deep. Duke's trio has a 2.4-1 assist-TO ratio while Purdue is 1-1. Not even really that close to me.


All 3 of Duke's players play on the perimeter while two of them play PG, compared to a post player, a small forward, and a shooting guard. Of course their 3 Point% and A/TO ratio is going to be higher. Your ATS % from two years ago would have been a better argument that this. 


1. Kentucky
2. Kansas
3. Purdue
4. Duke

I would feel a lot more confident in putting Duke over Purdue if Singler showed up in big games (which he hasn't besides the Clemson game). For now they are definitely the 4th best trio on the list.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'd have to say UK's is the best trio but I do like KU's group and Duke's is pretty solid.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry, I just can't go with a trio that's best 3 point % player is 32%. 

And if you think Duke's guys can't play defense go watch the Gonzaga game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> Duke's trio is shooting 46% overall and 43% from deep. Purdue's trio is shooting 49% and 31% from deep. Duke's trio has a 2.4-1 assist-TO ratio while Purdue is 1-1. Not even really that close to me.


that's a little silly CP, of course AST/TO will be skewed when 2 out of 3 players on one side are 4/5, and on the other they're guards.

And what happened CP? i thought you were all about Defense?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya but we know that Moore and Hummel are actually pretty good shooters even though their percentages might not show it so far, and they are more midrange shooters anyway
I think Nolan Smith not yet being considered a true star at the college level and Singlers inconsistency give Purdue the edge
If Singler steps up and Smith keeps it up they can be considered better than Purdue because it is pretty close


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> that's a little silly CP, of course AST/TO will be skewed when 2 out of 3 players on one side are 4/5, and on the other they're guards.
> 
> And what happened CP? i thought you were all about Defense?


When analyzing players I tend to look more so at offense.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> I think Nolan Smith not yet being considered a true star at the college level


every additional statement makes it more and more obvious that you haven't watched them play more than a couple times this year


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> every additional statement makes it more and more obvious that you haven't watched them play more than a couple times this year


Singler is playing well, Smith is playing really well, and Scheyer is playing out of his mind. This trio is ridiculously good and evidenced by this thread - underrated.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Their defense, well the team defense for Duke has been really good this year. Safe to say best team in the ACC right now.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

oh well, they're considered in the top 5, so i'm good with that. besides, i remember what they did to purdue last season. i guess gerald henderson was the main reason for the outcome in that game. :|

their team defense has been fantastic. k said aside from the olympic team, this is the only other _team_ to take this much pride and work this hard at their defense as a unit. obviously they don't get out in the passing lanes like they have in the past, but honestly, i prefer that they don't. they'd get beat at some really inopportune times in the past after gambling for steals.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> oh well, they're considered in the top 5, so i'm good with that. besides, i remember what they did to purdue last season. i guess gerald henderson was the main reason for the outcome in that game. :|
> 
> their team defense has been fantastic. k said aside from the olympic team, this is the only other _team_ to take this much pride and work this hard at their defense as a unit. obviously they don't get out in the passing lanes like they have in the past, but honestly, i prefer that they don't. they'd get beat at some really inopportune times in the past after gambling for steals.


Ehh, I don't think you can hint that Duke's trio is better than Purdue's based on results last season. If that's the case, I can say that Hughes/Leuer/Bohannon is better than Duke's trio, which obviously isn't true...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> Ehh, I don't think you can hint that Duke's trio is better than Purdue's based on results last season. If that's the case, I can say that Hughes/Leuer/Bohannon is better than Duke's trio, which obviously isn't true...


Duke went into Purdue and dominated them. We won a close one at home.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> ]If that's the case, I can say that Hughes/Leuer/Bohannon is better than Duke's trio, which obviously isn't true...


that night, they sure as heck were. nice time for everyone to have career nights


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

TM said:


> every additional statement makes it more and more obvious that you haven't watched them play more than a couple times this year


Well I saw the Wisconsin game, and parts of St Johns, UConn, Clemson and Garnder Webb(dont know why I watched that one)

Did you expect me to see every Duke game?

I have seen them more than Purdue, who I have only seen 2 games but fully


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I would expect you then to clarify what you're expecting then, because _this_ season, so far, Nolan Smith is every bit as much a "star" as Demarcus Cousins. I'm not saying they're anywhere near similar as far as how they play or what kind of potential they have or anything else other than the kind of stats and impact they've had on their teams winning games - I see no difference.

And having just taken a glimpse at the stats, my presumption was correct - Patrick Patterson isn't producing any better stats than Kyle Singler. Patterson was picked preseason NPOY by some, Singler a 1st team All-American. I've seen both and even though both are very good, neither has lived up to the billings.

As for Wall vs. Scheyer... What you are, an idiot - you thought I was gonna say Scheyer was better. hahaha  Seriously, I'm just saying - for not being a PG, Jon Scheyer sure has faked it pretty well.

Now let me also say - that Duke trio and their team could potentially look aweful before it's all said and done and lose the first weekend if hte tournament. HOWEVER, so far they been pretty nice.

But I don't want be a homer so I'll stop there.

Had Wisconsin not beat them, where would you guys rank them vs. the top 4? (Maybe this is the wrong thread to do this. Oh well. What they gonna do - fire me?)


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Patterson>Singler its not a blow out but its pretty clear to me
Cousins>>>>>>>>N.Smith when he is on the court just needs to stay out of foul trouble so ya their overall impact hasnt been that far off 
And its actually closer than it seems between Scheyer and Wall as college players, thats the All America back court right there


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

How has Patterson's impact been any better than Singler's?

Hahahahahaha.... "when he is on the court." Ya, just a small detail.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> that night, they sure as heck were. nice time for everyone to have career nights


This is a reply to coolpohle, too.

If we're using TM's logic here, then I can argue that Duke had a career night at Purdue last year.

Purdue will advance further than Duke in the tournament...put that in the 'end of year' quote list for me, TM .


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

They will both go far...I think draws will depend a lot on which team goes further. I do think Duke is deeper with Plumlee, Zoubek, and Dawkins. After Purdue's big three I see Kraemer and that's about it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> If we're using TM's logic here, then I can argue that Duke had a career night at Purdue last year.
> 
> Purdue will advance further than Duke in the tournament...put that in the 'end of year' quote list for me, TM .


I don't remember. Did Duke's best player have a career night and did their other players play out of their minds?

Duke, a team that has sucked in March since 2001. Way to step out on limb with that last quote.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Your ATS % from two years ago would have been a better argument that this.


:laugh:

and don't get too hot and bothered TM it all depends on the question. If we're talking about who's playing the best ball right now, you can put Duke's trio against any of those other ones. Hell, i'd probably put em above Kansas' trio RIGHT NOW. 

But if it's big picture i expect Duke to drop off a bit (Scheyer's %'s and T/O for one. like Bball said Singler has to show it in a big game.) and i expect a trio like Kentucky's to get even better w/ time and experience.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

BUMP...

Round 2: Go


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Mack-Hayward-Howard is a pretty sick trio. Not the best but definitely under the radar.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Kentucky and Kansas still
Syracuse doesnt really have 3 players that stand out more than others


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Bouldin-Gray-Harris.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I would prefer to argue who has the best 4-7 support players!! Agreed that Syracuse doesn`t have a trio to compete with the others mentioned. Its much more balanced.

Anybody want to take on Syracuse - Jackson, Triche, Jardine, Joseph.


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

I think that Dyson, Walker, and Robinson would be good, if they had any offensive production from Majok and Oriakhi. I pains me to watch my team try to score 80 points with 3 players. That and turnovers kill us. Kansas has the best trio in the country though. You have the scorer with Henry, the leader and passer with Collins, and the solid post game with Aldrich.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TH3SPUS said:


> I think that Dyson, Walker, and Robinson would be good, if they had any offensive production from Majok and Oriakhi. I pains me to watch my team try to score 80 points with 3 players. That and turnovers kill us. Kansas has the best trio in the country though. You have the scorer with Henry, the leader and passer with Collins, and the solid post game with Aldrich.


It's so easy to know if people know what they're talking about. Marcus Morris has clearly been Kansas' best player, and you mention three different Jayhawks as if they're playing better than him.


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

coolpohle said:


> It's so easy to know if people know what they're talking about. Marcus Morris has clearly been Kansas' best player, and you mention three different Jayhawks as if they're playing better than him.


I didn't downgrade Marcus Morris's role in the Jayhawks success at all. Collins, Henry, and Aldrich are considered to be KU's "Big Three." The OP mentioned a group of several choices, in which KU had Henry, Collins, and Aldrich. So I stated my opinion in the matter given the players I had to choose from.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Morris is averaging 18 and 8 in conference play compared to Henry's 9 and 4. It hasn't even been close!


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

coolpohle said:


> Morris is averaging 18 and 8 in conference play compared to Henry's 9 and 4. It hasn't even been close!


I know this... We all know this. That has nothing to do with the fact that that he is not considered to be part of KU's "Big Three." Don't you see that I'm agreeing with you on his impact over the past month or so?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

The Big Three are any three you want them to be.


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

Well I still wouldn't change it, based on the entire season.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Morris has been the better player in conference, and the better player through the entire season.


----------

